# Shubi sehr ruhig



## Cayl (20. Juli 2014)

Hi,

seit einigen Stunden ist einer meiner Shubis sehr ruhig.
Ist das normal?Die anderen 2 sind viel munterer.
Äußerlich fällt mir nichts auf und gefressen hat er auch.

LG
Cayl


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2014)

Ist er äußerlich normal oder gibt's da Auffälligkeiten? Ansonsten nur beobachten und melden  Ruhiges Verhalten ist nicht unbedingt ein Zeichen für eine Erkrankung. Mandy


----------



## Cayl (20. Juli 2014)

Ne,alles normal.
Hin und wieder schwimmt er dann auch mal kurz etwas schneller,dann steht er aber wieder an einer Stelle und das für einige Minuten.

LG
Cayl


----------



## lotta (20. Juli 2014)

Hi Cayl
Laichverhalten vielleicht? 

Das habe ich bei meinen Fischen auch schon beobachten können.
(hat mich auch zuerst erschreckt)

Wenn er normal frisst und keine offensichtlichen "Krankheitsanzeichen" zeigt, 
würde ich auch erstmal das Beobachten empfehlen.
Viel Glück
Bine


----------



## Cayl (20. Juli 2014)

Ok,danke ihr Zwei!Nun bin ich etwas ruhiger!

War eben alle paar Minuten im Wintergarten um nach ihm zu schauen und dann habe ich mich auch noch ne Weile an den Teich gesetzt damit ich ihn besser beobachten kann.
Wie man an so nem Fischlein hängen kann!Hoffe morgen ist wieder alles normal!

LG
Cayl


----------



## lotta (20. Juli 2014)

Oh Caryl,
ich kann dich so gut verstehen.

Noch vor 3 Jahren, hätte ich niemals geglaubt,
dass man sich so sehr mit diesen "Kiementieren" anfreunden kann.

Ich fand früher die AQ  Fische meiner  Geschwister,
so langweilig.
Nix zum Kuscheln und streicheln

Unsere Teichfische, haben mich eines Besseren belehrt...
Alle haben einen Namen bekommen, fressen aus der Hand, knabbern an den Zehen...
und sind mir so sehr ans Herz gewachsen.

Wenn sich dann ein Fisch anders oder irgendwie komisch verhält,
dann sorgt man sich ...  logischerweise!

Ich wünsche dir und deinem Shubi viel Glück und hoffentlich nur eine kurzzeitige  Schwäche.

Bine


----------



## Cayl (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bine,

und ich habe die Fische erst seit ein paar Tagen...*g*.
Genau,einen Namen hat der Kleine auch.Pünktchen heißt er.Er ist überwiegend rot und hat nen schwarzen Klecks auf dem Rücken.
Heute Morgen schwimmt er wieder ganz normal....meine Güte was bin ich erleichtert!!!

LG
Cayl


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juli 2014)

Das Wichtigste ist , wenn man einen Teich und Fische hat, Geduld zu erlernen. Der Teich brauch Zeit bis er richtig funktioniert. Und ja, auch Fische fühlen sich mal nicht so. Da hilft nicht Panik schieben ( so war ich früher). Im Gegenteil. Ruhig beobachten, analysieren was ist anders und dann erst mal abwarten. Vieles hat sich dann in den kommenden 2 Tagen von selbst erledigt. Sollte es danach immer noch sein, dann kann man über einen Arztbesuch o.ä.nachdenken. Außer natürlich dem Tier geht's richtig dreckig, dann sollte man nicht warten. Aber das lernt man dann schnell zu unterscheiden. Viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich samt Besatz


----------



## Cayl (22. Juli 2014)

Danke Moonlight,werde ich mir für das nächste Mal merken.

LG
Cayl


----------



## Cayl (10. Aug. 2014)

Nachdem es einige Tage ok war,ist der Shubi wieder sehr ruhig.Werde ich Futter in den Teich,bleibt er fern.
Was mir aber auffällt,dass er/sie ständig von mindestens einem Shubi verfolgt wird.Wird richtig bedrängt,angeschoben...bis zur Wasseroberfläche.
Der Shubi hält sich fast nur am Rand auf,ganz versteckt.Sobald er mehr schwimmt,wird er verfolgt...ganz schlimm ist das.
Konnte ihn sogar gestern ganz locker aus dem Teich fischen....sah alles ganz normal aus,bis auf den Umfang.Er/sie ist recht dick...mach mir echt Sorgen.Laichen die um die Zeit?Aber selbst wenn sie kurz davor wäre,ist dieses ruhige Verhalten doch nicht normal,oder?

LG
Anja


----------



## Ansaj (11. Aug. 2014)

Hi Anja,
meine Fische haben vor kurzem auch noch gelaicht (zum zweiten Mal dieses Jahr), obwohl es recht spät scheint. Aber deine Beschreibungen passen darauf. Das Laichen ist für die Fische, besonders das Weibchen sehr anstrengend, da kann es schon zu Erschöpfungen kommen. Wenn das nur ein paar Tage dauert und sich der Zustand nicht verschlimmert, ist das normal. 
Stelle doch mal ein Foto ein, dann können wir vielleicht beurteilen, ob nicht was anderes am Umfang des Shubis Schuld ist (Laichverhärtung, Krankheit).
LG
Ansaj


----------



## Cayl (11. Aug. 2014)




----------



## Cayl (11. Aug. 2014)

Könnt ihr etwas Abnormales erkennen?Konnte den Fische eben wieder ganz locker mit dem Kescher rausfischen,hat sich auch kaum gewehrt.Und das Maul stand fast die ganze Zeit offen.

LG
Anja


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Aug. 2014)

Allerdings, dein kleiner hat Bauchwassersucht.


----------



## Cayl (11. Aug. 2014)

Und was ist das?Ich google gleich mal...

LG
Anja


----------



## lotta (11. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Anja,
das tut mir echt leid für deinen hübschen __ Shubunkin.

Vielleicht kannst du als Sofortmaßnahme,
gleich mal das probieren:

*Die richtige Behandlung mit Salz*

Die Kochsalzbehandlung unterstützt die anderen Maßnahmen zur Heilung der Bauchwassersucht. Vor dieser Behandlung solltest du dich gut darüber informieren, wie viel Salz deine Fische vertragen. Die richtige Dosis liegt in der Regel zwischen einem und fünf Gramm Salz pro einem Liter Wasser. Die Salzbehandlung unterstützt die Fische dabei, einen Teil der überschüssigen Flüssigkeit in ihrem Körper an das Wasser abzugeben und wirkt zudem belebend auf die angeschlagenen Tiere.


Vielleicht findest du ja in deiner Nähe, einen Fischdoc.

Viel Glück
Bine


----------



## Cayl (11. Aug. 2014)

Mein Mann hat ihn eben noch mal rausgeholt,Atmung war kaum noch vorhanden,er bewegte sich kaum.
Wie wir gelesen haben gibt es kaum Chancen auf Heilung wenn die Krankheit so weit fortgeschritten ist und deshalb hat Männe ihn erlöst.
Er wäre vermutlich bald von selbst gestorben,so ruhig wie der war.

Bin total traurig.Wir haben die 3 Shubis ja noch gar nicht so lange aber trotzdem hängt man an so einem Tierchen.

Hoffe nur dass die anderen gesund bleiben.Die sind ganz rege.
Wasser wurde vor Kurzem erst analysiert und da war alles ok,kann mir das gar nicht erklären.
Morgen gebe ich noch mal ne Probe ab.

LG
Anja


----------



## lotta (11. Aug. 2014)

Tut mir sehr leid Anja...
aber es war jetzt sicher besser so.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, für deine restlichen Fische.
Drück dich Bine


----------



## Ansaj (11. Aug. 2014)

Das tut mir auch sehr leid. Ich kann deine Trauer nachempfinden.

LG
Ansaj


----------



## Cayl (12. Aug. 2014)

Danke euch 2!!!Hatte schon Angst gehabt dass hier jemand shreibt,wie wir nur so etwas machen können....ihn einfach erlösen.
Ich hatte ja auch gehofft dass er einfach nur von dem Gejage der Männchen(?)so fertig ist,aber als ich dann las,dass es Bauchwassersucht ist,gab es für mich nur diese Lösung.
Hätte er diese Sympthome 1 oder 2 Tage gehabt,hätten wir natürlich versucht ihn zu retten aber so.....er konnte sich ja kaum bewegen.

Ach Mensch....hab sogar geheult gestern.....

Kann ich jetzt irgendwas tun für die anderen Fische?
Eigentlich sollten demnächst noch ein paar wenige Fische hinzu kommen.Wie lange sollte ich damit warten?

Wann sind meine Fische außer Gefahr?

LG
Anja


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Aug. 2014)

Du hast halt einen kränkelnden bzw. geschwächten Fisch vll. schon erworben. Dann durch den Umzug in den neuen Teich & durch das gehetzte der anderen ist die Krankheit halt ausgebrochen. Würde einfach mal die anderen verbleibenden Fische (2?) kontrollieren ob Ihnen etwas fehlt & ein bisschen Wasser wechseln, dies schadet nie.


----------



## Cayl (12. Aug. 2014)

Im Teich sind z.Z 2 Orfen und 2 Shubis.
Heute morgen waren die beiden Shubis normal würde ich sagen,nur eben beim Füttern habe ich nur die Orfen gesehen.
Beunruhigt mich jetzt schon wieder.

Es hat viel geregnet,d.h es ist viel neues Wasser hinzu gekommen.Wir haben auch,wie uns geraten wurde,ein Pulver reingegeben,was den ph-Wert reguliert,wenn viel Regenwasser hineingekommen ist.Das Pulver haben wir aus dem Laden wo wir auch die Fische her haben.
Also sollte ich meine Fische,die ja noch "in Pflege" sind,noch nicht wieder zurück holen?Die sind ja seit der Teich Erneuerung bei einem Bekannten.
Wie lange soll ich damit warten?

LG
Anja


----------



## Moonlight (12. Aug. 2014)

Cayl schrieb:


> Wie lange soll ich damit warten


 
So lange, bis der Teich stabil läuft.

Ein Mittel in den Teich geben ist nicht der richtige Weg. Damit haut es alle anderen Parameter wieder durcheinander (GH,KH).
Übrigens, belese Dich mal was die Wasserparameter betrifft. Der PH-Wert reguliert sich nämlich selbst wenn die KH, welche als Puffer dient, den richtigen Wert hat.
Lass am Besten alles so wie es ist. Wechsel wöchentlich 10% Wasser (aus der Leitung, nicht aus dem Regenfass oder der Zysterne) und habe Geduld.
Im schlimmsten Fall können die Fische eben erst im nächsten Frühjahr einziehen.

Mandy


----------



## Cayl (12. Aug. 2014)

Bei uns war es aber so,dass der PH-Wert erst super war und ca. 2 Wochen später,nach starken Regenfällen,der Wert bei 8,2 lag.
Da mussten wir doch was machen oder nicht?
Der Verkäufer meinte dann,dass wir,wenn es wieder sehr stark regnet,noch mal eine kleine Menge von dem Mittel rein geben sollen.

LG
Anja


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Aug. 2014)

Mach dir da mal keinen Kopf, Goldfische suchen sich anderweitig im Teich futter. Würde mir eher sorgen machen wenn einer meiner Koi nicht zum fressen kommt als ein __ Shubunkin. Das der PH Wert bei starkem Regenfall schwanken kann ist klar, meistens hat der Regen einen PH-Wert von 5,5-5,8. Dies stört deine Goldfische aber nicht im geringsten, auch die Gesamthärte kümmert deine Goldis nicht. Was gibt dein Wasserversorger den für Werte an, die reichen völlig! Würde trotzdem immer mit frischem Wasser einen wechsel durchführen oder mit Brunnenwasser sofern es denn i.O. ist.


----------



## Cayl (12. Aug. 2014)

Danke dass du mich da etwas beruhigen kannst wegen dem Futter!
Seh jetzt glaube ich nur noch kranke Fische.

Wir haben sehr hartes Wasser(schaue nachher mal in den Unterlagen nach dem genauen Wert).

Frisches Wasser aus der Leitung kommt eh immer mal rein.

LG
Anja


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Aug. 2014)

Laut Wasserwerk haben wir hier 20,5 Grad im Leitungswasser. Was unser Brunnenwasser hat, habe ich noch nie getestet. 
Im Teich sowie in den Aquarien pendelt sich die GH bei 15-16 ein ....
Wie machen sich die Fische bei deinem Bekannten ? Sind die jetzigen (im Teich) zugekaufte??
Bald wird es zuspät die Fische umzusetzen, sollten spätestens Mitte-Ende September im Teich sein


----------



## Cayl (12. Aug. 2014)

Die Orfen haben wir von privat,die 3 Shubis bei einem Hänlder der auch Kois usw. hat.Und das sind richtig tolle Kois.
Bei einem Shubi ist uns noch im Laden ein getrübtes Auge aufgefallen.Ein Mitarbeiter schaute daraughin in den Beutel und meinet da wäre nichts.
Zuhause haben wir dann gesehen dass da sehr wohl was war.
Aber dem Fisch geht es gut....bis jetzt.

Das ist ja meine Frage:

WANN kann ich meine "alten Fische"einsetzen,denen es übrigens sehr gut geht.Will ja nicht dass die nachher auch Bauchwassersucht bekommen.
Hätte sie so gerne wieder zurück.

LG
Anja


----------



## Ansaj (12. Aug. 2014)

Hi Anja,
ich glaube eine genaue Angabe kann dir da keiner machen.
Wie Fabian und Mandy schon geschrieben haben, ist es bald zu spät im Jahr für Umsetzaktionen und vielleicht solltest du daher bis zum nächsten Frühling warten. Dann kannst du dir wenigstens sicher sein, dass kein Fisch sich angesteckt hat. 
Wenn du so lange nicht warten kannst (was ich durchaus verstehe), musst du halt das Risiko eingehen, den gesamten Bestand zu gefährden. Wenigstens 1-2 Wochen würde ich aber auf jeden Fall noch beobachten. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Aug. 2014)

Cayl schrieb:


> Bei einem Shubi ist uns noch im Laden ein getrübtes Auge aufgefallen.



Das ist natürlich schlecht, hierbei kann es sich auch um eine bakterielle Infektion handeln!!


----------



## Cayl (13. Aug. 2014)

Das habe ich mir auch später gedacht.Aber was hätte ich machen sollen...ihn wieder zurück bringen?.Die hätten ihn mit Sicherheit nicht am Leben gelassen.
Bin Neuling und habe mir nichts dabei gedacht.Jetzt kämen die Neuen erst mal in Quarantäne.

Ok,ich warte mal noch so ca. 2 Wochen und dann sehen wir weiter.

Lieben Dank für eure Antworten!

LG
Anja


----------



## Moonlight (13. Aug. 2014)

Cayl schrieb:


> Aber was hätte ich machen sollen...ihn wieder zurück bringen?.


 
Ja genau das!
Damit kannst Du Dir Krankheiten in den Teich holen, die den gesamten Bestand gefährden.
Das ist unverantwortlich vom Händler kranke Tiere zu verscherbeln, aber auch unverantwortlich -sorry- von Dir, die dann auch noch zu kaufen.
Damit wird der Händler nur weiter bestärkt mit seinem Verhalten fortzufahren.

Ein trübes Auge kann auch Saprolegnia sein. Das kann sich auch als Trübung aufs Auge setzen.

Mach mal ein Foto von dem Auge und zeig mal her.

Mandy


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Aug. 2014)

Wie Mandy sagt, sofort zurück. Hättest den verstorben auch mit eingepackt & Ihnen auf die Theke gelegt.
Anja, lieber beim Händler sterben, als bei Dir 
Quarantäne bringt deinen alten auch nichts wenn deine neuen Tiere IM Teich krank sind! 
Normal ist es so rum, das man den Altbestand (gesund) nicht mit Krankheiten der neuen ansteckt.


----------



## Cayl (13. Aug. 2014)

Ich habe ja auch gemeint,dass ich die Neuen(!)besser erst Mal in die Quarantäne getan hätte...naja ist jetzt auch egal....

Und nein,ich fische ihn jetzt nicht daraus damit du dir das Auge anschauen kannst,Mandy.Das wäre nämlich wieder großer Stress.

Dann kommen die alten Fische erst im nächsten Jahr rein.
Danke für die Antworten.

LG
Anja


----------



## Moonlight (13. Aug. 2014)

Hey Anja, ich merke Du bist noch im Lernprozess. Ein trübes Auge kann, wie oben gesagt bakterieller Natur oder aber ein Pilz sein ( in den seltensten Fällen ist es Erblindung). Beides gefährdet Deinen Altbestand, denn beides ist ansteckend. Bakterien vermehren sich rasend schnell und gehen auch in/an Deine anderen Fische. Pilze sondern Sporen ab die sich im Wasser neue Wirte suchen und sich dann ebenfalls auf den anderen Fischen absetzen und vermehren. Endergebnis ist bei Beidem das Gleiche. Kranke und möglicherweise tote Tiere. Ich sage es nicht um Dich oder den Fisch zu ärgern. Wir wollen helfen, mehr nicht. Natürlich kann ich Dich nicht zwingen ihn rauszufangen. Nur bitte Jammer nicht in paar Wochen, dass die anderen Fische krank geworden sind...das wäre dann Deiner Untätigkeit zuzurechnen und ich glaube nicht, dass Du ruhig schlafen kannst, wenn Du weißt, dass die Fische wegen Dir krank sind. Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen...  Mandy


----------

